# Bobcat Locking hydraulic filler/breather cap



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

I have an S250 bobcat and I can not find a way to lock the Hydraulic filler/breather cap on the side of the machine. Since the machine will be on a property over the winter I would like to lock it up well, got the tailgate lock and fuel cap lock but cannot find a cap or other way to lock the hydraulic filler/breather cap does anyone have a solution? Everything surrounding the cap area including the cap is plastic so putting a locking cover/door over the entire cap would be difficult to make secure. I, ideally, would like to find a locking cap, weather that cap would have a locking tab and matting flange (like on a john deere loader) or an all together locking cap (like a locking fuel cap) I don't care. Thanks in advance for any ideas.


----------

